# Help me answer a girls invite to a dance.



## skwishy (Jan 24, 2009)

My high school is having its yearly "sweethearts" dance soon and I just got asked. The only problem is that where I live, Utah, when a guy or girl asks someone to go to a dance they dont just ask them like a normal person would, they have to do something really big and cheesy such as saran wrap their car, mess up their bedroom or something nuts like that. Along with this they have some cheesy question that correlates with how they are asking them and asks them if they will go to the dance. Now I am supposed to answer back, but of course it has to be cheesy as well.

This is how I was asked...

I was sitting at home enjoying my evening when suddenly my doorbell rang. I got up to answer it, no one was there. On the ground there was some candy, a note, and a scrambled rubiks cube 3x3x3(now you see why i am asking for help here )
The note said "Dear Josh(thats me)... I have a question for you... Do what you do best to find out what it is..." On the cube she had written "will you go to sweethearts with me?. Obviously I could have seen that without solving it but I solved it anyway just to humor her, and myself.

First off, can anyone help think up a way that I could respond to her(saying yes) as I am absolutly no good at this cheesy stuff and am at a total loss for ideas. I would really like to hear from some women cubers because you are more likely to know what a girl would like, but I am open to any and all ideas you all have.

Secondly, I really hate dances. The only reason I am willing to go is that I am really good friends with this girl and could not for the life of me tell her no. The moment i got the cube and read the word sweethearts on it, my stomach lurched and I have been feeling a little uneasy ever since. I just need some advice on perhaps some proper dance etiquette or anything like that so that I don't look like any more of a fool that I already will.

The sooner anyone can give me advice the better because it just so happens that I was asked tonight and tomorrow night I am going over to this girls house to hang out. I had already planned to hang out with her before I was asked and now that she has asked me to the dance I have a feeling its going to be an elephant in the room. Should I even bring it up while i am there or should I just play it off like nothing ever happened until I can think of a way to respond? 

Again all advice is welcome. (man i just keep feeling more and more uneasy as I think about it.)

EDIT: She is not into solving twisty puzzles so I dont really want to answer her with anything cube related. The cube ideas so far have been great but it just wouldn't be special to her.


----------



## Dene (Jan 24, 2009)

Aww man this could be fun. Ok so I vote you take her to a mall stand up in like the middle of a crowd with a cube, and say "IF I SOLVE THIS CUBE IN XX AMOUNT OF TIME I WILL GO TO THE DANCE WITH HER" (XX is some number that is easy for you to achieve). This way, you look cool, and everyone knows you're going with her.
As for dancing, I recommend not standing on her feet.


----------



## skwishy (Jan 24, 2009)

lol, you know that is brilliant. I am definitely going to mull that one over a bit. Thanks for the advice. If anymore come to mind please share.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 24, 2009)

Dene said:


> "IF I SOLVE THIS CUBE IN XX AMOUNT OF TIME I WILL GO TO THE DANCE WITH HER" (XX is some number that is easy for you to achieve)


If you're doing that, do a planned solve


----------



## Bryan (Jan 24, 2009)

"Yes" on a Rubik's Magic?


----------



## skwishy (Jan 24, 2009)

Bryan said:


> "Yes" on a Rubik's Magic?



Now that is a bit more my speed, I am not shy by any means, but I do prefer to keep to myself so this sounds more appealing than shouting in a mall lol (although I do like the idea and am very tempted)

The only problem is I don't know if she even knows what a rubik's magic is so it may not make much sense to her.


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 24, 2009)

skwishy said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > "Yes" on a Rubik's Magic?
> ...



I could never shout that I can solve a rubik's cube quickly at a mall. Most people would think you're insane, and not in the good way.

The magic is a good idea, or if she's into cubing, give her a disassembled cube with your reply on it (solved, of course) or do a not 3x3x3 cube, but come up with a cheesy reason why.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 24, 2009)

How did she write on the cube? One letter per cubie? Maybe you could scramle it in a way to get the letters Y-E-S on one side, and return it to her.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 24, 2009)

Why would you go to a dance if you don't enjoy dances? Since she is your "good friend", maybe she will understand? Because it's just plain selfish to ask you to do something when she knows that you don't enjoy it. 

Don't take me seriously though.


----------



## skwishy (Jan 24, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> How did she write on the cube? One letter per cubie? Maybe you could scramle it in a way to get the letters Y-E-S on one side, and return it to her.



It was one word per sticker, all on just one side. It was the 8 word question and then she filled in the 9th cube with her name. ( good thing too, because otherwise I wouldnt know who to respond too )




a small kitten said:


> Why would you go to a dance if you don't enjoy dances? Since she is your "good friend", maybe she will understand? Because it's just plain selfish to ask you to do something when she knows that you don't enjoy it.
> 
> Don't take me seriously though.



That did cross my mind, but I just couldn't do that to this girl. She has got to be the nicest girl I have ever met, not to mention that she is by far one of the cutest and It would be stupid of me not to go.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 24, 2009)

skwishy said:


> a small kitten said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you go to a dance if you don't enjoy dances? Since she is your "good friend", maybe she will understand? Because it's just plain selfish to ask you to do something when she knows that you don't enjoy it.
> ...


Then go! It's one evening of your life.


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 24, 2009)

1. Of course, go! You may even start to like dances afterwards 
2. Does your answer have to have something to do with twisty puzzles? I mean, does SHE have some kind of hobby that's special for her? You could use that instead of another twisty puzzle show.


----------



## jay123 (Jan 24, 2009)

sin - h has a really good idea..
she used a rubiks cube to ask you, (possibly because she knows you like it) you use something she really like ...barbie....lol

ps. just a quick note, i dont know how old you are exactly but dont get drunk otherwise she'll have to help you and thats no fun for anyone.
feel free to have plenty of beer, but stay away from vodka, it will @&%? you up.


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 24, 2009)

Arrive at her house with a plate and cubes of cheese spelling "YES".

Cheesy, AND Tasty.


----------



## enigmahack (Jan 24, 2009)

First off, don't reply with a cube-thing. Not unless she's into it too. 

The point that makes it so special is that she's asking you in a way that is obviously very important to you, and she put in the effort to make it special. 

I WISH someone asked me to a dance like that, even though I don't really dance either lol

So you need to reply in kind - find out (think of) something that they like, and make an effort to make it special. Regardless if it's a little cheesy (not a lot cheesy, that's bad lol) she'll know that you appreciate what she did for you, and it's just nice overall. 

About the dance: 
She obviously wants you to go. THEN GO! It doesn't matter if you can't dance well if at all, the fact that you're there with her is the point. 
If she wants to get up and dance, as long as you're with her and being yourself, then I'm sure it'll be a blast  

Something that I've learned over the years is that, especially with women, is they aren't always impressed by what you can do but how you consider their feelings. 

Besides, if you like her, slow dances are easy ;-)

Go get'er tiger!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 24, 2009)

skwishy said:


> ...The sooner anyone can give me advice the better because it just so happens that I was asked tonight and tomorrow night I am going over to this girls house to hang out. I had already planned to hang out with her before I was asked and now that she has asked me to the dance I have a feeling its going to be an elephant in the room. Should I even bring it up while i am there or should I just play it off like nothing ever happened until I can think of a way to respond?



The sooner you give your answer, the better. Tonight isn't the first possibility, it is the last! You don't want to torture her do you?

For once, I am not going to give advice on what to do. The whole idea is that you come up with something that says "I thought about this. Knowing you this how I want to ask you to come to the dance with me....."

I might have done something like this when I was your age (not taking your friend into account because I know nothing about her)
1) Take her out on a dancing lesson
2) Play(back) "I want to dance with somebody" from Whitney Houston (hey, I am old and it was supposed to be cheesy)

For some female advice, you could maybe ask your mother?

Have fun


----------



## mazei (Jan 24, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> skwishy said:
> 
> 
> > ...The sooner anyone can give me advice the better because it just so happens that I was asked tonight and tomorrow night I am going over to this girls house to hang out. I had already planned to hang out with her before I was asked and now that she has asked me to the dance I have a feeling its going to be an elephant in the room. Should I even bring it up while i am there or should I just play it off like nothing ever happened until I can think of a way to respond?
> ...



AvG, that song is great(the whitney houston song). I'm just 16 this year and I know it so you're not old.

Also, I might not be qualified to give you advice but through my experiences with girls(not many but I think it's enough to come to this conclusion) is that they like it when you attend to their feelings. Plus, dancing when you don't like to dance is fun. I know this because I did that before.


----------



## riffz (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't think you should do a cube-related thing. Pick something that's important to HER, because she picked something that was important to YOU. I can't really give advice on this because I don't know what she likes, but maybe you could post some of her interests and we could try to help you out more.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm not really going to answer the question because I think its been covered the people in here. Pick something she likes. Like I got a text the other day saying "you have a message waiting for you in book #XXXXX" and so I had to go to the library, find the book and get the note out of it. 
Even if you don't like dances I think you will still have fun if you are going with a girl that you are close friends with. Up until very recently I probably would have told you that I didn't like dancing either but it was really just because I had no experience dancing and skipped all my school dances in middle/high school, then one of my friends gave me a little salsa dance lesson and we also went to a concert together and even tho I don't know how to dance at all it was still just fun hangin out with my friend.


----------



## skwishy (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great replies. I was racking my brain all last night and have been all morning since I woke up. I am trying to think of something that she really enjoys but the fact that I am "put on the spot" is causing me to draw a blank. From the time I am typing this I currently have about 9.5 hours before I go see her tonight. Hopefully by then I can think up something really good and maybe answer her tonight.

EDIT: Btw, to answer a few questions. I am currently 17 years old so no drinking for me  and also she does not solve twisty puzzles, it is just obvious to all my friends that I am a bit obsessed with them


----------



## Odin (Jan 24, 2009)

Why does it have to be hobby related? You should give her a rose with a card on it saying yes!


----------



## skwishy (Jan 24, 2009)

Odin said:


> Why does it have to be hobby related? You should give her a rose with a card on it saying yes!



Its simple and gets the message across. Not to mention I could have it delivered to her house. I am really like this idea so far, thanks.


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 24, 2009)

Send back a scrambled 5x5


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 24, 2009)

nitrocan i don't get it


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 24, 2009)

cubeman34 said:


> nitrocan i don't get it





skwishy said:


> Now I am supposed to answer back, but of course it has to be cheesy as well.
> 
> This is how I was asked...
> 
> ...



I just meant that as a joke anyway lol.


----------



## mazei (Jan 24, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> cubeman34 said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan i don't get it
> ...



With a message saying "if you cant solve I will not go with you". That would be very very harsh.

Here's one. Give her a card with a clue on it revealing where the next card is. Then in the next card another clue. You can keep it going until you're at her house. Then the last card say 'Just ask me for the answer'.


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 24, 2009)

thats a little mean


----------



## skwishy (Jan 24, 2009)

mazei said:


> Here's one. Give her a card with a clue on it revealing where the next card is. Then in the next card another clue. You can keep it going until you're at her house. Then the last card say 'Just ask me for the answer'.



I kind of like that idea myself but I have a feeling that she wont, good idea though and thanks for replying.


----------



## Dene (Jan 24, 2009)

Dude, what does she do in her spare time? Do you even know?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 24, 2009)

Guys (and Deney), haven't we given enough help?

Really, if skwishy can't figure out what to do after all this, he doesn't deserve to go to that dance with her. Remember, she asked him so all he really has to do is say yes and have fun.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 24, 2009)

And when in doubt do the sexy move


----------



## skwishy (Jan 25, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dude, what does she do in her spare time? Do you even know?



I have no idea what she does for fun usually. She is an AP student and works as a CNA so I know she doesnt have a lot of free time but when we hang out we usually just end up talking or maybe watching a movie. I have been thinking about maybe a taking a quote from a movie she would know to answer her or maybe find a song that she would know, but I haven't thought of one yet.

EDIT: Well in about 5 minutes I am heading over to her house, and I figure that if she really wants to go with me then she must like my character, that said there should be no reason for me to act out of character to answer her. It is more like me to just talk to her and let her know that I would like to go with her to the dance. Well that's my plan, wish me luck and thanks for all the advice everyone.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 25, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> And when in doubt do the sexy move



I am going to try that with the ladies from now on.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 25, 2009)

Why did she ask you? Guys usually ask the girls. Just get her a card and choclates/flowers, and say you'd love to go to the dance with her. Nuff said.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 25, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> Why did she ask you? Guys usually ask the girls. Just get her a card and choclates/flowers, and say you'd love to go to the dance with her. Nuff said.



Are you kidding Leviticus? This isn't 1950 anymore. You should google emancipation.


----------



## mazei (Jan 25, 2009)

Well in my school its still, "Guys should be making the first move".


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 25, 2009)

mazei said:


> Well in my school its still, "Guys should be making the first move".



What if a girl never gets asked


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah man, I like a few girls at my school, but I have no idea if they like me, so like mazei said, they might be waiting for me to ask them out, but I'm waiting for some more hints. Me, as of now, I won't ask a girl out until I have at least some proof of her interest in me. I *do *wish a girl would ask me out though... I'm also very chivalrous when it comes to girls and so I think men should ask women out anyway. 
Sorry, for ranting...couldn't help it.


----------



## mazei (Jan 25, 2009)

Zeroknight, I face the exact same thing. But I live by these words, "Why not?". So even if she doesn't show the interest(although she might have), I just ask when I think its the right time.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 25, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Why did she ask you? Guys usually ask the girls. Just get her a card and choclates/flowers, and say you'd love to go to the dance with her. Nuff said.
> ...



Like i said "usually". 

Girl asking guy= desperate, so i would take her  Joking, or am i


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 25, 2009)

:cry:



anyway, you could reply to her "yes" with a rubik's cube for blondes


----------



## toast (Jan 25, 2009)

Well my school is having it's annual Sadie Hawkins dance now.
It's a dance where the girls ask the guys. It may be that.. with a different name?


----------

